#  > قوانین سایت >  > نظرات و پیشنهادات | Site Issues & Feedback >  > بخش رسیدگی به امور ثبت نام و فعال سازی عضویت >  > درخواست: درخواست vip2

## uranuse2

درود
میخواستم اگه امکانش هست، بخش vip2 برام فعال بشه ممنون.

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## uranuse2

؟

----------


## randomboot

دوستان چطوری میشه عضوvip2  از کجا متوجه شدم که چنتا ارسال داشتم تا ۲۰۰ ارسال رو چطوری متوجه بشم

----------


## Mersad1116

> دوستان چطوری میشه عضوvip2  از کجا متوجه شدم که چنتا ارسال داشتم تا ۲۰۰ ارسال رو چطوری متوجه بشم


144 ارسالی داشتی، هدفت از انجمن vip2 هست؟

----------


## azarbai

با سلام خدمت همکاران و ادمینها 
من سال گذشته چند روز بود که تونسته بودم به vip2 دسترسی پیدا کنم که ماجرای اعتراضات بنزین اتفاق افتاد و دستگیر شدم و بعد سه ماه و نیم که نبودم ، برگشتم و دیدم ادمینها من رو از vip2 درآوردن . همون موقع به ادمینها اطلاع و توضیح دادم و با گذشت حدود ۱۰ ماه ، ادمین حتی به خودش زحمت نداده که برام جوابی بنویسه . از ادمینها تقاضا دارم تجدید نظر کنن و دوباره من رو vip2 بکنن . ممنون میشم

----------


## reza4222108

با سلام در خواست فعال شدن VIP2 دارم ممنون

----------


## miladchv

بله 200 ارسال سقف بالایی هست. به خصوص اینکه اکثر تاپیک های مهم هم vip2 هست

----------


## h_sarghani

با سلام در خواست فعال شدن VIP2 دارم

----------


## gasemi.m100

با سلام بنده درخواست نداده بودم . دوستان خودشون بنده رو فعال کردن
با تشکر

----------

